
Australia wants to jail infosec researchers for pointing out dodgy data - tankenmate
http://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/02/08/brandis_blackshirts_ready_to_march_on_infosec_researchers/
======
I_am_neo
Aussy law makers are acting like clueless clowns. Criminals (those who break
the laws on purpose) don't care if something is illegal, thats what gives them
the name. Fix your infestructure right the first time. Outlawing research
makes you complacent in any criminal acts coming from unsecured X.

